
Anti-Tesla pickup truck drivers take over a supercharger station – again - MilnerRoute
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/19/01/06/0041228/anti-tesla-pickup-truck-drivers-take-over-a-supercharger-station----again
======
socaller
That is the worst web page I have ever been linked to from HN

